# Fortress of Nightmares 2009



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey group
our 2009 season closed last night, with over 1700 visitors over 5 nights. we increased our visits by 600 over last year. overall it was a great success!

enjoy this brief promo video, i will post a longer version when it is finalized: 
:zombie:


----------



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Fortress of Nightmares 2009 season over.*

Hey group
our 2009 season closed last night, with over 1700 visitors over 5 nights. we increased our visits by 600 over last year. overall it was a great success!

enjoy this brief promo video, i will post a longer version when it is finalized: 
:zombie:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

effing awesome! i want to see more that girl at the end...no words to express how i felt seeing that...it gave me chills. POST MORE VIDS!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome video. looks like a great haunt. Can't wait to see more.


----------

